# Journey from Dunkirk to Malaga using free/cheap camping



## The Nu Drovers (Jan 6, 2017)

Recently did the journey from Dunkirk to Malaga and discovered a wonderful new route which I thought others may enjoy.
Tips on how to retire early and travel full time on a low budget: MOTORHOME journey from Dunkirk to Malaga mainly using Aires


----------



## Stanski (Jan 6, 2017)

The Nu Drovers said:


> Recently did the journey from Dunkirk to Malaga and discovered a wonderful new route which I thought others may enjoy.
> Tips on how to retire early and travel full time on a low budget: MOTORHOME journey from Dunkirk to Malaga mainly using Aires



Very good of you, have had a quick look and found you have travelled a lot.  Where are you at the moment?


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 6, 2017)

A good blog...are either of you still in the Malaga area?  Maja


----------



## The Nu Drovers (Jan 7, 2017)

*Where we are now*



Stanski said:


> Very good of you, have had a quick look and found you have travelled a lot.  Where are you at the moment?



We are still in the Malaga area but next week starting to head west roughly following the coast back to England.

Another couple of journeys that might interest you are 
Tips on how to retire early and travel full time on a low budget: SPAIN Nice beach side free camping down the east coast as far as Altea

Tips on how to retire early and travel full time on a low budget: 1 month motorhome journey through France to Spain

Good to make up your own route but comments on Aires' or lesser known free camping spots we always find helpful


----------

